# Sharjah's big secret development project



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

not even worth an own thread.

i have secret information , abu dhabi is going to build a huge project bigger than reem island in the near future ... 
how hard to get this, it is 100% sure AD will come up with sth large


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Sharjah, City of Excitement/Fun/Life

Nope, cant see it.


----------



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

i like sharjah as it is but with better roads and parking areas, other than that some more shopping malls and green areas.

we have the largest percentage of national people in uae i think, also its nice to be different from dubai.

Dubai is like a huge night life clulb, while sharjah is more of a family oriented. 

which is more relaxing i think.

oh yes forget they should improve the tiny beaches we have and do more developments in the Gulf of Oman coast.


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

i hope the new project is like a huge infrastructure one. they recently made a ring road...so i hope its a major infrastructure overhaul.

Imagine:
- Making a new proper drainage system
- New silky-smooth roads
- Light rail system with connection station for Dubai metro and park-and-ride facilities
- New smart parking buildings located in strategic places throughout Sharjah
- Preparing this system for addition of a trans-emirates train system at a future date

Yeah right...

Anyway...just thought it'd be nice to dream a little...


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

just ban him.........


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

Saif you forgot this .. Sharjah is the only islamic emirate in our "islamic" country .. lol

if Sharjah allow alkohool, open few night clubs and give up its valeus like Dubai ... it will be as modern as dubai ... if not better.


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

you don't have to give up values to succeed...in the case of cities it needs good planning, good spending, a vision for the future and good leadership. Giving up values might make the quick buck and lead to rapid growth. But without vision you're nothing. So far, it seems Sharjah doesn't have that vision.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ that's true.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

Sharjah has a great vision .. which is to be a decent place that respects its valeus .. and doesnt give up those valeus for money ..... so far sharjah is the most decent place in the whole UAE ... Sharjah also gives its locals the priorety in its planing and in its spendings ..... free housing .. 1000 house every year for locals ...... good higher education .. muslim family inveronment .... free commercial buildings for locals ... free electricity and water in some parts of the emirate for locals .... the cultural capital of the arab world which used to be a vision too ... and became a reality.

I agree that Dubai has a vision too .. which is to be the party town of the middle east ... where every one from the middle east can go clubbing and do all the sins he can not do in his own country ... that vision became a reality ...... . dubai also has a vision of giving tourists and expat busnissmen the priorety in its planing and in its spendings more than its own locals ... dubai made that vision a reality ... Congratiolations.


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

@TheSultan: I'm not saying Dubai has the perfect vision. But it least it has a good one(objectively speaking). I don't see how locals don't benefit or benefit less than expats when it comes to planning and spending on the emirate. Although you are right about the partying/clubbing thing.

Second, and this is going to be the more important part of my argument:
If Sharjah's vision is to be a decent place that respects its values, to provide muslim family environment and to make life easier for its locals and residents, then why isn't there spending on say, good roads and infrastructure to actually make life easier in transportation? Why don't they make decent public transport? Better drainage and sewage systems. These are all part of making ANY city better, regardless of WHAT the vision is. However, what I meant by vision in my earlier post was the setting of a target or group of targets to meet by way of having a vision or dream and saying: "Yes. That's what I want my city to be, and that's what I'm going to work towards." Having said that, Sharjah needs a better vision of itself in the future.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

I agree that Sharjah needs a vision for its economy .... since good economy makes life better .... 

but still .. who told u that sharjah is not spending on its roads network and its infrastructure .... sharjah is upgrading its road network with a cost of 3.2 billion AED for the next two years only ..the whole network will be desinged with international standards .... and done by Halcro... the british company.. and will spend 1.2 billion AED on its sewage system which will cover the whole emirate by 2007. even the smaller cities in Sharjah emirate in the central area and the cities on the east cost will have there own sewage systems ... most of them are underconstruction now.


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

^That's really good to hear. I haven't been in the UAE since late August and I haven't heard how extensive their road projects are. The projects you just mentioned are good and I don't know the details but I hope they are planned for more than 10 or 20 years ahead and designed to take additions and improvements needed in the future.

The crucial point is planning for the long term and not just to react to present problems. So far Dubai has planned ahead but growth is still overwhelming and it needs to plan for longer term periods. I think the Jebel Ali Airport is an excellent example of long term planning. It is huge and has its own 'city' that enables it to run smoothly for many years to come.

All the emirates have huge potential, with Sharjah having considerably more being so close to Dubai. It all comes down to good planning and good cooperation between the emirates, which I think they both don't score too well in at the moment (Dubai a bit better in planning though). Anyway, I'll be going back to Dubai soon for the christmas break, should check out Sharjah to see any improvements.


----------



## The-Sultan (Dec 22, 2004)

cool


----------

